#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Азуми. Непривязанность?

## Sadhak

Азуми.
Ситуация в фильме: учитель с младенчества растит группу подростков в уединенной от любопытных взглядов долине, вкладывая в них все знание, мудрость и искусство боя, чем владеет он сам, для какой-то сверхзадачи, что должна спасти народ этой страны. Выпускной экзамен - со вздохом, он говорит, что они достигли виртуозного обращения с оружием и в стране им нет равных, но только одно настоящее качество является достоянием настоящего самурая - непривязанность, нецепляние за образы мира (пишу по памяти, все не так, но смысл я уловил этот. Каждый может вставить в монолог учителя все самое лучшее и мудрое, что он слышал или читал по этому поводу). "Вам пора отправляться, разделитесь на пары, выберите себе достойного партнера, которому каждый из вас мог бы доверитьь спину и жизнь...". Конечно, любимый выбрал любимую, а друг своего лучшего друга - двенадцать человек разделились на пары. "Вас должно остаться только шестеро, убейте партнера и лучшие подтвердят свое право решить сверхзадачу, для которой я вырастил и обучил вас...".
В короткой схватке в слезах и яростном непонимании, выжили лучшие... Друг убил друга, а любимая убила любимого, их осталось шестеро... Каково? Что скажете? Это непривязанность? Является ли такая жертва оправдана перед судьбой народа?

----------


## PampKin Head

Выбрать не того в качестве Гуру - значит броситься с горы...

Часто слова одни и те же, да смысл в них разный...

Выйдя за пределы относительного, мудрый свободен от таких тем...

P.S. Есть Пути мирские, а есть - ведущие из Сансары... Этот мастер был не Тот...

----------


## Ersh

По-моему не совсем продуктивно обсуждать произведение искусства как факт жизни. К тому же это не был буддийский учитель. 
Буддизм не учит как побеждать врагов. Буддизм скорее учит как не плодить врагов.

----------


## Sadhak

Есть хорошите слова, пишу по памяти как понял, общий смысл - "Зачем ты беспокоишься о мире, мир сам позаботится о себе. Сначала позаботься о себе, а потом посмотри, останется ли вопрос... Лучшее, что ты можешь сделать - помочь сначала себе, чтобы потом была вообще возможна помощь другим, если "другие" к этому времени вообще останутся. Все что может быть сделано прежде этого, буде помощью подобной той, что оказывают одни слепцы, ведя других таких же ( последнее сравнение из Мандукъя-упанишады, кажется)." 
 Поскольку реализованный мастер выше всех норм морали, прав, логики и представлений, то вести он будет себя совершенно непредсказуемо со стороны людей, до каря наполненных этими условностями. Но "По плодам его, Я узнаю дерево то..." обычно показывает, что сострадание, любовь и подобные качества, проявляются спонтанно и естественно, без всякого специального выбора на основании каких-то доводов и представлений, поскольку противоположные им аспекты основываются на противопоставлении "себя" и мира. Но это именно - "обычно", ничего не говорит о том, что просветленный мастер не может быть самураем. Монастыри во времена Догэна, были могущественной военной силой, принимали участие практически во всех боевых действиях... Тот же Шаолинь... Тот же Арджуна в Бхават-Гите, в конце концов... Перебил своих братьев, учителй и родственников в битве под Курукшетрой, руководствусь словами самого Кришны. Именно этому конфликту между чувством сострадания к родным братьям, друзьям детства и коренным учителям, стоящим от него на на противоположной строне поля и долгом воина-кшатрия - и посвящено самое священное и почитаемое писание индуизма. 
 Это я к теме http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread....383#post44383, чтио перекликается с этой.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Тот же Арджуна в Бхават-Гите, в конце концов... Перебил своих братьев, учителй и родственников в битве под Курукшетрой, руководствусь словами самого Кришны. Именно этому конфликту между чувством сострадания к родным братьям, друзьям детства и коренным учителям, стоящим от него на на противоположной строне поля и долгом воина-кшатрия - и посвящено самое священное и почитаемое писание индуизма.


Может быть поэтому Гангея и Дрона более притягательны, чем этот... ренегат?

[написано на заборе] *Дурванас - rulezzz*...

----------


## Sadhak

Что интересно, среди них был один, кто рассек партнера неожиданно и мгновенно, как только до него дошел смысл слов учителя... На редкость "отвязанный" товарищ... Хотя может быть даже меньше лицемерия, чем после долгих извинений и клятв в вечной дружбе и любви перед последним ударом. Был ли среди них хоть кто-то, кому это не сломало психику и оставило его "лучше и совершеннее" чем он был до этого? Может быть как раз этот первый...

----------


## Сергей М.

Да, на мой взгляд, что этот учитель, что его ученики-убийцы - мягко выражаясь, находятся под влиянием тяжелых омрачений. 

>Есть хорошите слова, пишу по памяти как понял, общий смысл - "Зачем ты беспокоишься о мире, мир сам позаботится о себе. Сначала позаботься о себе, а потом посмотри, останется ли вопрос... 

Может быть, но, с другой стороны, возможно, лучший способ позаботиться о себе - позаботиться о ком-то другом...

>Тот же Арджуна в Бхават-Гите, в конце концов... Перебил своих братьев, учителей и родственников в битве под Курукшетрой, руководствусь словами самого Кришны. 

На мой взгляд, такие вещи можно понимать символически, иначе, есть шанс прийти к убеждениям как у Павлика Морозова... Кстати, в "Дхаммападе" есть такие строки - "Убив отца и мать и двух царей из касты кшатриев, уничтожив царство вместе с его подданными, брахман идет невозмутимо." (ДП, 294) И нашел такой комментарий А.Говинды (http://www.psylib.org.ua/books/govin02/txt21.htm): 


> Здесь "отец и мать" подразумевают эгоизм и страсть (пали асмимана и танха), "два царя" – ошибочное принятие за истину полного уничтожения и вечного существования (уччхеда ва сассата диттхи), "царство с его обитателями" – двенадцать сфер сознания (двадасайатанани) и "брахман" – освобожденного бхикшу (монаха).


>Поскольку реализованный мастер выше всех норм морали, прав, логики и представлений, то вести он будет себя совершенно непредсказуемо со стороны людей, до края наполненных этими условностями. 

IMHO, "выше норм" в том смысле, что может пользоваться более строгими и утонченными нормами, которые могут быть не до конца поняты окружающими, а не в том, что вообще отбросил эти нормы. Наверное, когда это надо, мастер может вести себя "непредсказуемо", а когда не надо - тогда может поступать очень даже предсказуемо. 

P.S. Опрос чем-то напоминает вопросы анкеты, которую дали пелевинскому Петру Пустоте при выходе из психбольницы:

Что символизирует всепобеждающее добро?

-Арнольд Шварценеггер
-Жан Клод Ван Дамм
-Сильвестр Сталлоне

----------


## Ersh

///Тот же Шаолинь... ///
Что Вы имеете в виду конкретно?

----------


## Sadhak

///Может быть, но, с другой стороны, возможно, лучший способ позаботиться о себе - позаботиться о ком-то другом...///

 В том-то и дело, что пока в уме есть "другие", ты никому помочь не можешь, поскольку просто не обладаешь мудростью различить "хорошее" от "плохого". А если есть уже мудрость, то кто будет различать и для кого эти "хорошее-плохое" будут еще иметь смысл и значение?

///Да, на мой взгляд, что этот учитель, что его ученики-убийцы - мягко выражаясь, находятся под влиянием тяжелых омрачений. ///

 Как сейчас думаю, наибольшее омрачение считать вообще хоть что-то таковым...

///На мой взгляд, такие вещи можно понимать символически, иначе, есть шанс прийти к убеждениям как у Павлика Морозова...///

 Нет, это буквально. Все комментарии даже противоположных учений индуизма трактуют это одинаково, но с разным акцентом на бхакти или джняну. Я не буду давать тут ссылок и цитат, поскольку форум все же буддийский.

///IMHO, "выше норм" в том смысле, что может пользоваться более строгими и утонченными нормами, которые могут быть не до конца поняты окружающими, а не в том, что вообще отбросил эти нормы. Наверное, когда это надо, мастер может вести себя "непредсказуемо", а когда не надо - тогда может поступать очень даже предсказуемо. ///

 Поведение мастера подобно полету сухого листка на ветру. Он вообще не думает сколько-нибудь серьезно, поскольку знает, что ум и тело обусловленны.

///Опрос чем-то напоминает вопросы анкеты, которую дали пелевинскому Петру Пустоте при выходе из психбольницы///

 Да я толком не думал над полным перечнем всех вариантов. Кто не согласен, обычно пишет свой. Добавить вариант "другое мнение" - ничего не даст. Понятно, что те кто не проголосовал, его имеют. Но первые два, имеют на мой взгляд, более глубокий смысл, чем это может показаться  :Smilie: . Все имхо.

----------


## Sadhak

//////Тот же Шаолинь... ///
Что Вы имеете в виду конкретно?///

 Буддист-воин, монах с оружием.

----------


## Ersh

Буддист-воин? Тоже разъясните, пожалуйста. Что это такое в Вашем понимании?... Буддист, служащий в армии? Тогда он не монах.

----------


## Сергей М.

>В том-то и дело, что пока в уме есть "другие", ты никому помочь не можешь, поскольку просто не обладаешь мудростью различить "хорошее" от "плохого". А если есть уже мудрость, то кто будет различать и для кого эти "хорошее-плохое" будут еще иметь смысл и значение?

На мой взгляд, "нет мудрости" и "есть мудрость" - это некие крайности. Реально чаще всего встречается что-то между этими состояниями. Хотя, конечно, чем больше мудрости - тем эффективнее помощь. 

>Как сейчас думаю, наибольшее омрачение считать вообще хоть что-то таковым...

Со словом "наибольшее" - не соглашусь...

С уважением,
Сергей.

----------


## PampKin Head

> А если есть уже мудрость, то кто будет различать и для кого эти "хорошее-плохое" будут еще иметь смысл и значение?


Тогда вопрос:  
Что есть мудрость? 
Мудрость - это когда черепная коробка давит на мозг и складные мысли просто сочатся из ушей?

Праджня должна стать Парамитой...


Я, к примеру, есмь человек из толпы поклонников *безмолвного знания*.




> "Мысли - это дерьмо ума..."


Складные мысли, умные мысли - то же самое...

Но иногда мы складываем это в ведро, бодяжим и делаем удобрение для грядок...

Какие же вкусные огурцы и клубника!!!

----------


## Sadhak

Читая биографию Догэна, встретил слова о том, что буквально каждый монастырь имел постоянно действующую армию. Они участвовали во всех конфликтах, проводили парады в столице, оказывали чрезвычайно сильное давление на императора, да и вообще были своего рода наемниками. Имеем - монах-буддист в армии. Да нет, я без претензий  :Smilie: , время такое было, а просто к тому, что очевидно даже реализованные мастера-настоятели этих монастырей, не были чужды политике, ведению боевых действий и значит убийству в той или иной форме, хотя бы для обеспечения собственной безопасности минимум, а в наиболее запущенных формах, наверняка и тяге к богатству и плетению различных интриг для ущемления конкурирующих школ, учений и монастырей.

----------


## Sadhak

///Со словом "наибольшее" - не соглашусь...///

Да, я пожалуй тоже  :Smilie: . 

///На мой взгляд, "нет мудрости" и "есть мудрость" - это некие крайности. Реально чаще всего встречается что-то между этими состояниями. Хотя, конечно, чем больше мудрости - тем эффективнее помощь. ///

 Я бы сказал, что разница между этими состояниями существует только в уме немудрого  :Smilie: . Это все понятия в двойственности.

///Что есть мудрость? ///

 Думаю это понимание, т.е. аспект развитого и утонченного ума, свойство такое. 

///Я, к примеру, есмь человек из толпы поклонников безмолвного знания.///

 Конечно, любой ум был бы рад такому свойству. Дакшинамурти и Махарши, обладали как раз такими сиддхами, что способны погрузить учеников в состояние вне потребности его хоть как-то высказать. Встретил недавно хорошую цитату :
///Карл Поппер пишет: 
"Существует три уровня понимания доказательства. На самом низком уровне у вас появляется приятное ощущение, что вы поняли ход рассуждений. Средний уровень достигается, когда вы можете воспроизвести доказательство. На верхнем, или высшем, уровне вы обретаете способность опровергнуть доказательство"..///
Я думаю, что можно было бы считать верхним уровнем понимания способность вообще его игнорировать за бессмысленностью, о чем можно вообще говорить, не низведя неограниченное в уже не-истину?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Дакшинамурти и Махарши, обладали как раз такими сиддхами, что способны погрузить учеников в состояние вне потребности его хоть как-то высказать.


Я не об этом... Не о состоянии вне потребности что-то высказывать... И при шаматхе уже нет такой потребности...


Эдак Бодхисатты 10-го Бхуми нас "погружали и погружали" бы...

----------


## Ersh

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Sadhak_ 
> *Читая биографию Догэна, встретил слова о том, что буквально каждый монастырь имел постоянно действующую армию. Они участвовали во всех конфликтах, проводили парады в столице, оказывали чрезвычайно сильное давление на императора, да и вообще были своего рода наемниками. Имеем - монах-буддист в армии. Да нет, я без претензий , время такое было, а просто к тому, что очевидно даже реализованные мастера-настоятели этих монастырей, не были чужды политике, ведению боевых действий и значит убийству в той или иной форме, хотя бы для обеспечения собственной безопасности минимум, а в наиболее запущенных формах, наверняка и тяге к богатству и плетению различных интриг для ущемления конкурирующих школ, учений и монастырей.*


Ну, они были еще теми буддистами, о чем собственно, и писал Догэн. С Шаолинем дело проще - там в уставе записано зачем им заниматься ушу, и как и для чего. Я кажется где-то давал цитаты здесь.

----------


## Сергей М.

2 Sadhak:

>Я бы сказал, что разница между этими состояниями существует только в уме немудрого. Это все понятия в двойственности.

Вообще, мне кажется, когда диалог сдвигается в сторону "любая мысль - признак омраченности" - не совсем понятно, как и для чего этот самый диалог вести...

----------


## PampKin Head

По части непривязанности....

В фильме "СХВАТКА  
/HEAT/ " (http://www.videoguide.ru/card_film.asp?idFilm=19227) Роберт Де Ниро в роли опытнейшего грабителя банков и прочих объектов весьма доходчиво объяснил, что такое это такое... Понятно, что всё это было в совершенно в другом контексте...

----------

